# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Композитор Клаус Баделт (Klaus Badelt) [instrumental, classical]

## Jemal

Клаус Баделт (нем. Klaus Badelt, р. 13 декабря 1968) — немецкий композитор.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Получил известность благодаря написанию музыки к фильмам, многие из которых стали очень известными. Его саундтреки часто слушают отдельно и даже транслируют по радио.

Бадельт начал свою музыкальную карьеру, написав музыку для многих успешных фильмов на своей родине. В 1998 году композитор фильма, получившего Оскар, Ханс Циммер, пригласил Клауса на работу в его студию Media Ventures (сегодня Remote Control Productions) в Санта-Монике, Калифорния, на тот момент совместно принадлежавшую ему с Джеем Рифкиным. С тех пор Клаус работает над собственными фильмами и телевизионными проектами, а также сотрудничает с другими бывшими и нынешними композиторами Remote Control, такими как Гарри Грегсон-Уильямс («Хроники Нарнии»), Джон Пауэлл и Джефф Занелли.

Во время сотрудничества с Циммером, Клаус участвовал в написании музыки к номинированным впоследствии на Оскар фильмам «Гладиатор», «Тонкая красная линия» и «Принц Египта», а также написал музыку для многих хорошо известных режиссёров: Ридли Скотта, Тони Скотта, Терренса Маллика, Джона Ву, Кэтрин Бигелоу, Джеффри Катзенберг, Тома Круза, Шона Пенн, Гор Вербински и Стивена Спилберга. Клаус подготовил совместный трек для Hollywood Box office hit Gladiator, режиссируемого Ридли Скоттом, а также написал часть с певицей и композитором Лайзой Джеррард. Сочинив музыку к «Гладиатору», «Миссия не выполнима 2» и X-Man, Клаус участвует в трех наиболее успешных фильмах в 2000 году. Клаус также сотрудничал с Циммером в других успешных фильмах, таких как «Пираты карибского моря», «Обещание» и в 2001 году в блокбастерах «Ганнибал», «Перл Харбор».


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

